# Mapping Your own lake



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you have been thinking of mapping your own lake using the Navionics Boating App attached to a WIFI unit. It is a great idea. I just did yaugh lake in PA and it is super simple. Great results just waiting to see it go live on their update... Which if you use it on a phone its a steal for 4.99.


----------

